# MSI 6541 v1.0



## trodas (Mar 12, 2007)

*I searching for any informations about this mainboard, jumper description, pinout of the pins for power, reboot, HDD/power leds and mainly looking for information witch usable (overclocking-wise) bios to use there - no, the Compaq one is too restricting one...*

This is OEM maminboard MSI made for Compaq. It was used in Compaq D310 computers:





http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...riesId=316603&docIndexId=179911&manualLang=en

Unfortunately the manual did not tell us much, except the chipset is i854-G and that it like DDR SDRAMs with CL2 or CL2,5 but not worser. Or at least that is what they say there in manual...

The board use reasonably high (for MSI) amount of caps.
Vcore input = 4x 820uF 25V Chemi-con KZE (replace 4x Samxon GC 1000uF 16V)
Vcore output = 8x 2200uF Nichicon HM (replace Samxon 10x GC 2200uF 6.3V
Vcore output also has 1x Chemi-con KZG 1000uF 6.3V and yellow Fujitsu polymer 820uF 4V-
Filtering voltages ram/chipset = 10x G-Luxon 1000uF 6.3V (replace 13x Samxon GC 1000uF 6.3V)
USB voltage filter = 1x Chemi-con KZG 1500uF 16V (replace Samxon GC 1500uF 16V (or 6.3V?) )
chipset support cap = 1x G-Luxon 680uF 6.3V (replace with Samxon GC 1000uF 6.3V)
support caps = 9x 100uF 16V noname (?!?!) (replace with Samxon GK 100uF 25V)
custom caps = 1x Teapo 470uF 6.3V (replace with Samxon GC 470uF 16V)
custom caps = 2x Teapo 100uF 6.3V (replace with Samxon Gk 100uF 25V)
custom caps = 1x G-Luxon 100uF 16V (replace with Samxon GK 100uF 25V)
custom caps = 1x Teapo 33uF 50V (replace with Samxon GK 47uF 25V)
custom caps = 3x Teapo 100uF 25V (replace with Samxon GK 100uF 25V)
support SMD caps = 4x 10uF 16V (replace maybe with 10uF SMD ceramics)

46 caps total.

The used chipset i854G has integreted graphic and support P4 CPUs with 533Mhz quadpump bus. http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/chipsets/display/i845g-i845e.html
Quadpump is just a nice marketing BS, the bus run at 133Mhz then... (so, Pentium 4 2.4GHz or Pentium 4 2.53GHz seems to be ideal candidate for this mobo) That is why the Compaq want us to use DDR 266 or 200... But the chipset does support running FSB 133Mhz and RAM at 166, hence support DDR 333! At least the ports should be USB 2.0, yet there is ATA 100 only, not ATA133.

*Some more pictures of the mainbaord in question:*



 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 



Anyone can help?


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

You want to OC a Compaq?? They're simply not made for OC'ing. You're better off replacing the MB with a generic one that you can do things to. That being said, it'll be hard to find a new MB that has the old socket for your CPU.


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, I don't want to be unhelpful. A lot of Compaq gear have the motherboard layout on the case cover. It sometimes has the markings of the cables, you probably need to trace each wire in the connector back to the LED, or microswitch and then label it yourself. The motherboard layout should also have the jumper settings and a table stating which settings are what.


----------



## trodas (Mar 13, 2007)

No, I did not want to overclock that much, just get a usable bios. Compaq ones are far from usable and I hope MSI made (sold to other company, perhaps?) board just like this one with less restricting bios. ATM I did not even have the P4 CPU, not yet recapped the blown out caps, just gathering info if this is even worth the troubles...
So, well, I did not have the case, just the mobo - hence I can't trace anythig


----------



## Zalmann (Mar 13, 2007)

This is all I could find on your motherboard:

Illustrated Manual for Compaq Evo D310 microtower
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/s...M_311328-001_rev_us/TPM_311328-001_rev_us.pdf

Download Manuals for the Compaq Evo D310 microtower
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...skId=101&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=316609

As for BIOS, because this is made specially by Microstar (MSI) as an ODM (not OEM) MB for their Compaq Evo D310 computers. You can only download directly from their website, and they usually have it as a "carepaq" which includes all the other Compaq crap.

As for overclocking, not much chance I'm afraid.


----------

